# What sizes and colors Rhinestone Hot Fix do you use the most?



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

What sizes and colors Rhinestone Hot Fix do you use the most?
S4, S6, S8, S10, S12, S14, S16, S18, S20?

Crystal, blue, pink, orange, ......?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

10ss - Crystal or Crystal AB


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

SS6 & SS10 Clear rhinestones!


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

How about colored stones?
Its just for me to have an idea.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

10SS first 6SS second. Crystal first then red, green and yellow with pink in there also. Depends on what color garment.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

10ss crystal.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We use 10ss and I use crystal, capri (blue), light sian (red). We do a lot of rodeo stuff, so red, white and blue 

I want to add purple, emerald and a brown of some sort.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

same size for the colored stones!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes same size. I find no matter what color that 10SS is the largest seller and next is 6SS.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

SS10 then SS6 stones. Crystal, Siam, Capri, Topaz, Pink.

I do a lot school shirts so I use Siam for red, Capri for blue, Topaz for gold and pink is used mostly for fashion shirts. But most of my designs use Crystal for the main color if using 2 colors.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

SS6 and SS10. Mainly clear. Only use AB for accent. My local team colors are blue and white and red and black so those colors are high on my list. All in the item they are being put on. I do have a few of the larger sized but use those sparingly to accent. I use 3mm mainly for rhinestuds.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

i'll keep watching this one. thanks for the info guys!


----------

